# Glasgow area adoption



## m222soo (Mar 7, 2012)

Does anyone have anyone have any experience with Glasgow - just getting increasingly frustrated with timescales


----------



## Diane71 (Mar 9, 2013)

Hi 

Have u started the process with glasgow council ?


----------



## m222soo (Mar 7, 2012)

Yes....prep 6 months ago and still do not have a social worker allocated to us and they cannot tell us when this will be, initial enquiry was January


----------



## angel_lass (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi yes we were glasgow we have been approved and now matched from start to finish its taken about two and a half years, it's been horrific. Every part has been a battle but what can you do?! 😤


----------



## Treaco (Mar 10, 2005)

Our process with Glasgow took a while due to lack of social workers. Our prep was Jan/feb 2013 and we were approved June 2014. We waited 5months to be allocated a sw after our official application was put in.  We have been offered 1 child since approved but we turned down as she wasn't right for us.

Michelle


----------



## m222soo (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks.....in a strange way this makes me feel better, although frustrated at the same time, when you read how quick the process in England now seems to be you really wonder why it takes so long here....but as you say what can you do


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

Hi,

I wasn't through Glasgow CC but one of the neighbouring Agencies and we took 14mths from Prep to Approval (supposedly straightforward). A wait of 8mths to be allocated a SW.
We were over 9mths before seeing a possible link too.

Good luck x


----------



## AdoptionDreams (Feb 10, 2010)

Hi,

I am Glasgow. In total from information evening to bringing home our daughter in 2 weeks, we've been 18 months. 

X


----------



## oliver222 (Oct 8, 2009)

I am Glasgow. Went to info evening Jan 2012, prep was april 2012. Had a wait to be allocated sw (met sw at end December but homestudy didn't really start until Jan 2013. We were approved Sept 2013. Only seen 1 profile which we heard about months ago but legal issues. We met her for first time yesterday and she will be home on Monday. So nearly 3 years for us and no issues just delays with sw availability etc. 
If I had answered two days I would have told you what a long process it had been and frustrated re waits but after meeting our daughter yesterday it is all forgotten. I am glad for every delay as she is absolutely perfect for us and those delays meant we got each other.
It will all be worth it when your little one is home with you.


----------



## Daddyboo (Paul) (Dec 24, 2012)

oliver222 said:


> If I had answered two days I would have told you what a long process it had been and frustrated re waits but after meeting our daughter yesterday it is all forgotten. I am glad for every delay as she is absolutely perfect for us and *those delays meant we got each other.*
> It will all be worth it when your little one is home with you.


That's exactly what we say about our SW, if she wasn't as cr*p as she was then we would never have gone to an Activity Day so early after being approved, and thus our daughter wouldn't be with us now. 
Our SW even said she wouldn't have shown us her profile as she was older than she would have suggested for us!


----------



## Chipmunk (Jul 29, 2009)

We are with Glasgow too. Initial enquiry May 2013, Info evening June 2013, Prep groups Aug 2013, initial home visit Oct 2013, home study commenced April 2014 (they set a delay due to age of our birth child), aporoved at panel start of Oct 2014, now waiting for a match!

Apart from the enforced delay in starting our home study we have had no problems with Glasgow & our SW has been fantastic x


----------



## PixieMcG (Jul 17, 2011)

m222soo said:


> Thanks.....in a strange way this makes me feel better, although frustrated at the same time, when you read how quick the process in England now seems to be you really wonder why it takes so long here....but as you say what can you do


We are also with Glasgow our initial enquiry was jan 14, Info evening March 14, prep group delayed as no available medical advisor, finally attended July 14, home interview sept 14, still awaiting SW.

I feel your pain when I called them we were told next year now due to the holidays


----------



## mrszetti (Dec 15, 2014)

Hiya. I am glasgow as well.  We were at prep days February 2014 and started home study September 2014 x


----------



## PixieMcG (Jul 17, 2011)

Ladies anyone able to tell me what happens your first meeting with SW.

We had info evening, prep group and initial interview at our home. We were waiting to be allocated a social worker which seems to have happened quickly as they called and want to meet Monday.


----------



## Treaco (Mar 10, 2005)

Hiya your first meeting will just be your sw introducing themself and go over some things on your form and tell you what is going to happen.
Good luck with the meeting, just try and be youselves.

M x


----------



## PixieMcG (Jul 17, 2011)

Thank you. It was actually a really straight forward meeting.

Another meeting next week. Wow hope the process goes smoothly.


----------



## PixieMcG (Jul 17, 2011)

We have finally been linked with matching in two weeks. Delay over Christmas. I thought we would attend matching panel but no just a long day of waiting.

Has anyone had experience of being told no after you have met the little ones SW and saw pictures and a full profile.


----------

